
Show HN: The mobile companion for The Oakland Post's website, written in Swift - aclissold
https://github.com/aclissold/The-Oakland-Post
======
melling
I'm gathering Swift resources on my site.

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html)

If other people have blogs, source, etc maybe they can add them to this post
and I'll go through them next week.

------
foobarqux
I thought Swift still wasn't well supported enough to use in production
(especially frameworks/libraries)?

~~~
aclissold
I found Swift to a lot like my favorite programming language, Go, (maybe more
in overall feel than in its features). But instead of being a language with a
couple of years under its belt, it works outstandingly well with the decades-
worth of frameworks built in Objective-C!

------
valarauca1
Wow surprising to see OU on HN. Looks very nice.

